# Heteropoda Davidbowie



## Frogo224 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've have been looking for this species of Huntsman spider for quite some time and have found multiple dealers with none in stock. Does anyone know of a reliable online dealer or breeder that offers this species. Any help is appreciated, thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## swithers (Mar 26, 2012)

As they are an endangered species I really wouldn't hold my breathe on that one.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 27, 2012)

Very few in the world, I doubt many even know what isolated spot they have been hiding in for all this time undetected.


----------



## advan (Mar 27, 2012)

syndicate has some. See here-----> Click. I wish I had some!


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 27, 2012)

advan said:


> syndicate has some. See here-----> Click. I wish I had some!


I wana see pictures! Amazing if he does. Hope he can breed


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 28, 2012)

idk about endangered or rare but platnick as them in three countries... that doesn't necessarily mean they aren't endangered or rare, but it is better than them being from just one teeny tiny little part of one country
http://research.amnh.org/iz/spiders/catalog/SPARASSIDAE.html


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 28, 2012)

cacoseraph said:


> idk about endangered or rare but platnick as them in three countries... that doesn't necessarily mean they aren't endangered or rare, but it is better than them being from just one teeny tiny little part of one country
> http://research.amnh.org/iz/spiders/catalog/SPARASSIDAE.html


"_Peter Jäger, the German spider expert who discovered the Heteropoda davidbowie, said that naming spiders after celebrities helped draw attention to the marginal status of many species as human activity destroys their habitats._"

They are so newly discovered, so hard to say, but it sounds like they are endangered. Some countries are reluctant to add spiders to their endangered species list.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Michiel (Mar 28, 2012)

Adding something to a list has nothing to do with protection...wish it would.....

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Frogo224 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys sorry ive been on vacation for some time but i found out tarantulainc had some but are sold out): Ill keep looking into it as they are VERY hard to find. If i come up with anything ill let you guys know


----------



## igrith (Dec 11, 2012)

swithers said:


> As they are an endangered species I really wouldn't hold my breathe on that one.


Rubbish , they are pretty common in culture and can easily be acquired if you know who to ask. I have some, though, i am in England and wont send to the usa.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 11, 2012)

"Common in culture" does not equal common in their native habitat.  I'd say P. metallica is a fair example of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igrith (Oct 28, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> "Common in culture" does not equal common in their native habitat.  I'd say P. metallica is a fair example of that.


yup, well done, yet i dont think people asking for them plan to go and catch them, do you? :laugh:


----------



## ConnorParnham (Jun 18, 2017)

cacoseraph said:


> idk about endangered or rare but platnick as them in three countries... that doesn't necessarily mean they aren't endangered or rare, but it is better than them being from just one teeny tiny little part of one country
> http://research.amnh.org/iz/spiders/catalog/SPARASSIDAE.html[/
> 
> Around 500 were found after inital discovery, to where they were thought as endangered, although havent really been classified under anything by IUCN. I was going to purchase one at a show i was at today, although due to unforeseen circumstances the show was cancelled due to safety reasons, polyped.de hold them in stock


----------

